# The unofficial GodFinger on iPad app/game--join us here!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, since we were taking over the must-have iPad apps thread, I started a new one just for GodFinger!

I'm betctru on GodFinger, feel free to friend me!  And tell me how to send someone a gift!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm sitting a Borders while my hubby shops. 

I'm Rasputina12 in god finger darn that game is addictive


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know how to send someone a gift?

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

When I did it it prompted me to, I'm not how to initiate it on my own





Posting from my iPad at barnes and noble now


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, since we were taking over the must-have iPad apps thread, I started a new one just for GodFinger!
> 
> I'm betctru on GodFinger, feel free to friend me! And tell me how to send someone a gift!
> 
> Betsy


Once a day or some other un-named interval, you'll get asked if you want to send a *single *gift. You get 3 rather insignificant choices then will have a list of friends to choose from.

And Betsy (betctru) your planet is deserty because on my view it says you haven't played?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think I remember getting the prompt when I leveled up?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I really think its once a day(morning) or maybe every 24 hours from the last prompt.
And I'm jesslynh


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm hsuthard, but I'm just getting started. My son's been playing for me 

Can we put in Words with Friends HD here, too? I'm also hsuthard there, I'm getting pretty addicted to that one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Once a day or some other un-named interval, you'll get asked if you want to send a *single *gift. You get 3 rather insignificant choices then will have a list of friends to choose from.
> 
> And Betsy (betctru) your planet is deserty because on my view it says you haven't played?


That's strange, it looks like this to me and I'm on level 20!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I really think its once a day(morning) or maybe every 24 hours from the last prompt.
> And I'm jesslynh


I'm not sure I've ever been prompted to give a gift!

Betsy


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm bebobthefrog, feel free to friend me


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm hsuthard, but I'm just getting started. My son's been playing for me 

Can we put in Words with Friends HD here, too? I'm also hsuthard there, I'm getting pretty addicted to that one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can start another thread, that might make it simpler for people who follow one and not the other!  (I don't have word for friends)

Betsy


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

My name on there is Starearedkid! 

I am slowly becoming addicted to it.  Right now, I am only on level 8 or 9, but I have been playing it a lot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish there were more goals.  On a lot of the later levels, you have no goals.  Also, I wish the mean skeletons would show up more, zapping them was fun!

Betsy (betctru on GodFinger)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I agree Betsy, I wish their were more goals or at least more stuff to do. It's hilarious to hear my minions reactions to what I do, but all I do is the same thing over and over. Charge up my buildings, recharge my minions and put them back to work and collect gold. And once in awhile buy or replace buildings or play with the landscape.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Stupid question time: how do you make a pond?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Make it flood anywhere there is a lower elevation in the ground. You make a flood by holding down your finger on the clouds until it switches from rain to flood. It's easiest to make a pond by first creating a lower elevation with the terra ability. Hold your finger below the surface until it starts cracking up and then move up to make mountains and down to make holes.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I used up a LOT of manna just making it rain in the indents.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

boo hoo.  It's not on the iTouch.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

hmmm so will my minions die eventually if I don't play?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think so.  I think they just get pitiful.  At least I let one sit for several days trying to kill him so that I could resurrect him.  

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL, you are evil


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there's an award for resurrecting someone; I wanted it.  Finally had to use the super lightning to kill someone.  Regular lightning just makes them dance.

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

oh I will so be getting this app too...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, there's an award for resurrecting someone; I wanted it. Finally had to use the super lightning to kill someone. Regular lightning just makes them dance.
> 
> Betsy


But. . . . . . if you kill them first. . . . . .doesn't that lose you points?  Sure glad you're not MY god!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you don't actualy earn points; your minions earn you gold (I wish) doing farming and other tasks; You also earn mana and "awe" over time (and I had 30 awe saved before the grandkids played yesterday and totally rearranged my beautiful round world, LOL!  Well, it gives me something to do today there.)

You can also fling your followers--I'm trying to go over 500 meters!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I got bored and quit playing awhile ago. Just letting you guys know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still playing in between Word With Friends, KindleBoards, Pinball, Sudoku, NYTimes Crosswords.  

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So glad you posted your names so I could Friend planets; I am brand new, just started 2 days ago;
my name is "playd8"
Every time I return there, everyone is exhausted!  Hard to get them to work; not sure what I'm doing wrong;
it's new enough for me that I'm still really enjoying it.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, you all got me addicted.  I'm 'lenscraft', look me up in-game!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lenscraft and playd8 (ayuryogini and coyote), I'm going to add you as friends to mine (betctru).

ayuryogini--

you need to build wells or taverns or teepees to allow the workers to rest and recover.  There's a place where you can see "awards" and that helps give you some goals to work for, I'll look for that.

EDIT:  When you open up the app, on the main screen it will say "PLAY", "Options" and "Notifications."  "options" has a lot of information for rules.  And in the upper right hand corner, there is a Play+ link, you can click on that and you'll see a popup menu, you can choose "Awards" from that and get an idea of some goals to work for.  You can also see "Play+" from within the game when you zoom way out from your planet.

Betsy


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Can someone please Enchant one of my minions? I'm "playd8".
I know you did, Betsy, but it didn't work; I wonder if that's because I had so many exhausted minions?
Anyway, it's my next goal, so I'd appreciate it. Thank  you in advance.

Thanks about the info about lightning making them dance (and expire!); can you also drown them; has anyone tried.
I started to attempt it, but then felt too mean.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you haven't played Godfinger recently, they just added a bunch of things, new goals and the enchant things works much better now, too...I'm playing it again, after taking a little hiatus...and enjoying myself again...  I do like hitting the buildings with lightning and making the minions dance around.  

Betsy


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

My name Is Cindergayle. I need friends.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just signed up my hubby. I'll sign myself up too. Is everyone using the Free App and how much is the PLUS app?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm very confused. It keeps taking me to the app store to "buy" stuff. Are these real credit card charges? I don't buy anything, so consequently Im sort of stuck.

I can't find my husband, but I'm wondering if it's because I used my mac.com addy when I signed him up. Then I signed up and wonder if I erased him.

This game is very confusing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a store within the game where you can trade gold or awe for things.  If something has an actual cash price underneath it, like $4.99, that's something you purchase with real money through the app store.  I don't do that.  You earn more awe each time you go up a level, so there's no need to buy any (except if your grandson spends all your awe buying manna.  )

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation, Betsy.  I read some of the reviews in the App Store, and people were complaining about the stuff you had to (could?) buy with real money.  It kind of turned me off, so I didn't bother looking at the game (though I'd already downloaded it).  

Too cute about your grandson using all your awe to buy manna!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Something odd. I can't get on! Says join plus but won't take my password.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

They did a great job on the god finger app for iphone/ipod touch. And it looks incredible on the iphone 4


----------



## kubiniec (Jun 29, 2010)

You can add me as a friend: kubiniec.

How do I add friends in Godfinger?  I clicked on Add Friends and entered Betctru.  Then I search, and the little grey flower graphic spins around just like something is happening, but nothing happens.  After a minute it gives up.  Am I doing something wrong.  Thank you to anyone who replies...


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have bee playing for a few weeks. What are friends for? Why do we need friends? What can friends do on my planet? I have 10 followers right now.


----------



## kubiniec (Jun 29, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> I have bee playing for a few weeks. What are friends for? Why do we need friends? What can friends do on my planet? I have 10 followers right now.


You can help them on their planets, and they can help you. You can place a halo on their players, and they aren't affected, but you'll get some gold, eventually, or something. I thought each friend becomes another new follower on MY planet, but that's not true, sad-face.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a new follower with a halo - dunno where he came from! I wish I could name them w/o having to invite people. Just type in a name. Seesh.


----------

